# Mid-Atlantic "judgemental" poodle rescue!!!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That's so strange. Usually rescues are desperate for people to foster for them. I agree, at least an explanation would be nice. I know some rescues won't let a person foster if that person has an intact animal on premises, which annoys responsible breeders willing to help out...but even that would at least be a reason. You weren't even given that courtesy.

Very weird.

--Q


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Ponkypoodles:

I believe this lady's name is Cindy Crawley, but I could be mistaken.

I sent them once some funds which were intended to help with the rescue of a bunch of poodles bred by a less than ethical breeder whose dogs were found to live in substandard conditions.

I have never heard back from them not even a THANK YOU note... so live and learn.

I would go on on my way if I were you and contact other rescue organization who would respect and appreciate a volunteer's offer to rescue and house dogs in needs. You certainly do not need this type of abuse.

My 2cents


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Indeed, very weird... and I have no intact dogs.
My dog goes to work with me on a daily basis and so would whomever I foster. Previous places I've fostered for loved having me around because I take the dogs into the office... if I fostered unsocialized dogs they got socialized very quickly because of their daily interactions with other people and dogs.

This just baffles me and the only thing that comes to mind is that they might not be a ligit rescue? :confused3:


----------



## pigasus (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope this doesn't ruffle feathers around here, and I really do appreciate the work that poodle rescues do- but I've found them difficult to deal with in the past as well. Years and years ago when we were looking for a poodle we sent in an application to our local rescue, not for any specific dog, but for whatever dog they had that might be a good fit at that moment or in the future. Never heard back. Not a peep. We were experienced dog people, my mother had a poodle as a child, we had our own home, had someone working from home all day, a big yard, a lovely neighborhood, parks nearby, no small children, rarely traveled. I mean, we thought we were in a pretty ideal situation for dog ownership. But our yard is not fenced, and apparently they will not even speak to anyone without a fenced yard- which I find ridiculous for numerous reasons. Hawks, which will prey on small dogs, are abundent around here, as are coyotes and foxes. Plus, the standard we wound up adopting elsewhere would have figured out a way past any fence if given half the chance. It may work for other people, but I'll never feel comfortable leaving my dog outside alone fenced yard or not. When I was looking for a mini a few months ago I barely even considered applying to my local rescue and I have many friends who feel the same way. Plus, most will not adopt out of state! I'm not sure how they manage to place dogs at all given their reputation for being so difficult to work with.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some can be VERY difficult and VERY mean! There was a member here who is a breeder, and had to, because of her own health issues, give up her dogs. She advertised them for months and when she got no movement, contacted a rescue in her area. They were positively cruel to her, and said some very disgusting things to her. I think a lot of them do tremendous things, but some can be downright terrible to deal with, whether you are someone relinquishing dogs, wanting to help, or a prospective adopter of one of their dogs in need.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Maybe try Carolina Poodle Rescue? 
I know that they have arranged transport for their poos that have been to areas out of SC.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

pigasus said:


> It may work for other people, but I'll never feel comfortable leaving my dog outside alone fenced yard or not. When I was looking for a mini a few months ago I barely even considered applying to my local rescue and I have many friends who feel the same way. Plus, most will not adopt out of state! I'm not sure how they manage to place dogs at all given their reputation for being so difficult to work with.


I'm with you on that - I will never leave my dogs outside unattended, just because I love having them around me and spending time with them. I'm not married and don't have children, so my dogs are my life. 

I've worked with many rescues, so this is very strange to me. I've always had people reply to me quickly and work with me if I wanted to foster because they generally need the help.

I will definitely look elsewhere and not waste my time with this woman anymore.

It's too bad that some rescues leave a bad taste in your mouth, because I think there are many of them who are really great to work with and go out of their way to get the dogs good homes.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

They ARE a legitimate rescue but that does not necessarily mean that the person responsible for this rescue organization is nice.
I know some others who have shared some difficulties with this individual.
As I said, move on to a nice more appreciative rescue organization, there are so many dogs in need of YOUR type of work with them that I wouldnt even give her or her rescue organization the time of day.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

my experience with rescues in general were never nice...I tried my hardest to rescue a dog for months prior to "buying" Elphie from her "breeder", but because our yard is to small (2 acres...REALLY?) we were denied quite a few dogs...the one that stung the worst was the great Pyrenees rescue, I had been given permission to visit the dog and basically had the go ahead to get him until the foster parent saw that I was young (I was 16/17 at the time...though my parents were all on board to get him) but because of that we couldn't get him, they claimed it was the size of our yard...but in an earlier email the yard would be no problem because of our experience with larger breeds and exercising them...

as said all rescues aren't the same some are pretty fantastic in fact, but they're usually all ran by very opinionated people that like what they like...raise your head up and move on! 
You sound like a great foster home for any dog, and I'm sure the right rescue will snatch you up!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

pigasus said:


> I hope this doesn't ruffle feathers around here, and I really do appreciate the work that poodle rescues do- but I've found them difficult to deal with in the past as well. Years and years ago when we were looking for a poodle we sent in an application to our local rescue, not for any specific dog, but for whatever dog they had that might be a good fit at that moment or in the future. Never heard back. Not a peep. We were experienced dog people, my mother had a poodle as a child, we had our own home, had someone working from home all day, a big yard, a lovely neighborhood, parks nearby, no small children, rarely traveled. I mean, we thought we were in a pretty ideal situation for dog ownership. But our yard is not fenced, and apparently they will not even speak to anyone without a fenced yard- which I find ridiculous for numerous reasons. .... When I was looking for a mini a few months ago I barely even considered applying to my local rescue and I have many friends who feel the same way. Plus, most will not adopt out of state! I'm not sure how they manage to place dogs at all given their reputation for being so difficult to work with.


I had similar experience with rescues, plus one very negative experience. I gave up after several months of trying to deal with these organizations. I also noticed that some (listed on Petfinder) almost always have young puppies for "adoption" at significant "fees", and I started feeling very uncomfortable about "rescues" and the people involved. I know many are doing good work, but the emphasis on "rescue" in recent years has given it the potential for profit (--- the animals are almost always the sacrificial victims).

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with your statement that some rescue organizations are looking at the profit side of rescue rather than what the organization was errected for.

It is sad indeed, however to not reply to a person interested in giving a forever loving home to a dog in need just behooves me totally.

I have not experienced this here in my area. I know of at least 3 Rescue organizations who will give their right hand to have people such as yourselves apply to give a good home to a needy dog. 

For the life of me I dont understand Cindy Crawley's attitude at not getting back to a prospective rescue person or ignoring inquiries. Really sad.

I feel that someone here who has had the experience of being shuned by the Mid Atlantic organization put in a complaint and carry it to a HIGHER up in that organization so that it will come to their attention what their worker (s) are like.. Something to consider if you do not want a needy dog to miss out on a good home.

I know that I didnt even get a thank you note from them for the contribution I made to them and they are not even in my side of the woods and quite far, but to have a breeder from another country contribute and not show any appreciation at least with a nice short thank you note is very insulting.

Oh well....


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Having lost a dog I loved very much ( -- I loved them all --) just a year prior to my search, made dealing with the rescue situation, and many of the people involved, very painful ... too painful. In a different way, I too felt insulted by the treatment I received. Something is certainly amiss with a significant number of these organizations.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Nu2poodles:
As in every industry, people are the ones who give organizations either a good or bad reputation. 

Its too bad for the dogs her organization rescues that she treats potential good homes with such disrespect and indifference.

Hold tight you will find the dog you want and a rescue organization who will value you as a rescue dog owner.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

I've also had some bad experiences with rescue organizations, but a few local folks here who do poodle rescue are wonderful. Too bad you don't live near MI.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> Nu2poodles:
> As in every industry, people are the ones who give organizations either a good or bad reputation.
> 
> Its too bad for the dogs her organization rescues that she treats potential good homes with such disrespect and indifference.
> ...


Hello whitepoodles,

I am not referring to The Mid-Atlantic organization specifically, but, like pigasus, was very disappointed in my attempts to get a dog through various "rescues". My worst experience was with FL Poodle Rescue, but there were others.

I abandoned the rescue searches & I found the dog I wanted  ; she is a pick-pocket & incorrigible theif, but she is wonderful :


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

WOW, I never realized that Rescue organization will be difficult to deal with, afterall, they do depend on the kindness and willingness of the public to participate in rescuing dogs in need.
To even imagine that such organizations will be nasty or difficult to deal with is beyond me. They need US not us needing them.. that's the bottom line.

I am glad you found your dog and I am sure she will have many wonderful years in your care.

And... pls. post photos I am sure we all would like ot see her and IN ACTION of theft.. LOL


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

whitepoodles said:


> WOW, I never realized that Rescue organization will be difficult to deal with, afterall, they do depend on the kindness and willingness of the public to participate in rescuing dogs in need.
> To even imagine that such organizations will be nasty or difficult to deal with is beyond me. They need US not us needing them.. that's the bottom line.


The FLPR woman that eventually called to interview me, said she goes through several hundred applications /month. I had just about decided on Rain by that time. I responded that they had no shortage of people wanting to adopt & she immediately began backpeddling --- hmmm --- is it conceivable that of several hundred, only a few are acceptable dog owners? I don't know what to make of it. (This was not the worst of my experience with them.) The dog I originally inquired about is still listed for adoption on their web page.



whitepoodles said:


> I am glad you found your dog and I am sure she will have many wonderful years in your care.
> 
> And... pls. post photos I am sure we all would like ot see her and IN ACTION of theft.. LOL


A hard task, since I'm usually scrambling to get the item back --- she likes eyeglasses ! 

Brief aside to the "toy" thread. She has these :










And many more besides, but she wants my glasses or my cell phone or the tax records (of all things). I suppose I need to play with these toys more ? (I admit, it seems as though she never had much "play" interaction with a human; plays ball with herself, e.g., but does not have any concept of playing ball with me.)

So I haven't even broken out the good camera yet ... too dangerous, lol ~~~










*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I think it's quite easy for people involved with rescue to become so disillusioned with all the bad people out there, the ones that abandon, neglect, abuse their dogs, that they develop a negative view of ALL people.

It does often translate to the type of attitude described in this thread. 

I had a terrible time years ago, trying to adopt when I lived in a condo. Many rescues won't consider an adopter without a fenced yard, which has always seemed the height of idiocy to me. 

Anyway, fwiw, I had a really positive experience with this rescue. See the thread http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/11132-plug-midatlantic-poodle-rescue.html. Maybe send a pm to Feralpudel, who works with them?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

*A hard task, since I'm usually scrambling to get the item back --- she likes eyeglasses ! 

So I haven't even broken out the good camera yet ... too dangerous, lol ~~~









 LOL stealing your stuff will soon be over as she learns what is accepted and not allowed in your home. Every dog eventually learns these rules.

The best part of what she stole is your heart and that's allowed *


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rescues*

I had a horrible experience with the local lab rescue here last year. I had a newfoundland that whelped 6 puppies, due to a stupid vet, she had to be put down when the puppies were 5 days old. I call the lab rescue hoping they would know where I could find a lactating bitch. All they wanted was me to sign over the litter with ALL REGISTRATION PAPERS or I was giving the puppies a death sentence. They would offer no advise about saving the litter and kept saying they were the puppies only chance at survival. This person kept on hounding me to sign over the puppies and she would be there within the hour. She had me so upset I couldn't even think. Finally I got her off the phone and I was so upset that I took the puppies straight to the ER vet. I had already been to the vet earlier that day and my vet reassured me and told me they would do better if I found a foster dog mom. The ER vet said the puppies were fine. I found a 40 lb lactating female, with her help and additional nursing, I save the whole litter and found them wonderful homes. I will NEVER deal with a rescue again.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

The whole rescue thing is complicated. I did Pekingese rescues for years and would have never ignored someone wanting to do fostering that had proper knowledge and facilities. I do understand how they get sort of cynical though. It can be rewarding but a lot of the time people, not the dogs, make it not so. before getting Tizzy from a breeder I also looked at rescues and interestingly enough was put off , told I would be contacted etc. and never was. I also asked if they would be interested in having someone from my area to foster ( I am in a sort of isolated area so knew they probably wouldn't have much need here but if they did it would make thing much easier) and was told no thanks. I have no intact dogs a big fenced yard, retired groomer home all day with my dogs. one thing I noticed when I was doing rescue is that sometimes da person doing rescue puts so much into it and they get very possessive. I worked well with several all breed rescues and then there was one...well there was no working with them/her. she seemed afraid if she worked with someone on an adoption she would be out of control. so sad as they are doing good service. Anyway, it was interesting all the people told me "get a rescue" and in the end I was too discouraged to pursue it further.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Liafast said:


> I had a horrible experience with the local lab rescue here last year. I had a newfoundland that whelped 6 puppies, due to a stupid vet, she had to be put down when the puppies were 5 days old. I call the lab rescue hoping they would know where I could find a lactating bitch. All they wanted was me to sign over the litter with ALL REGISTRATION PAPERS or I was giving the puppies a death sentence. They would offer no advise about saving the litter and kept saying they were the puppies only chance at survival. This person kept on hounding me to sign over the puppies and she would be there within the hour. She had me so upset I couldn't even think. Finally I got her off the phone and I was so upset that I took the puppies straight to the ER vet. I had already been to the vet earlier that day and my vet reassured me and told me they would do better if I found a foster dog mom. The ER vet said the puppies were fine. I found a 40 lb lactating female, with her help and additional nursing, I save the whole litter and found them wonderful homes. I will NEVER deal with a rescue again.



*Liafast:
Wow I never heard of this before and believe me I have been in dogs for many years. I guess we Canadians are different. 
To begin with, anyone who breeds dogs does know that at times a brood bitch is unable to lactate her young. For this purpose there are milk supplements one either purchases or makes home by themselves. Too bad you did not at that time have a breeder who would of instructed you on how to raise a litter on your own without the help of a lactating bitch. Many have done that successfully and all pups survived. It is hard and time consuming but with the proper milk formula and effort on the part of the person to get up every 3 hours on the clock to feed the puppies it does work and the pups thrive.
I am glad you came shinning through this experience and that you had done it and found great homes for your pups.

*


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, that is unbelievable! Growing up my parents bred collies and I remember there where a few times we use formula to raise the pups because the bitch would run out of milk. I'm surprised the vet didn't know there are formulas available. I grew up on a farm and I know they even have formulas for raising lambs etc. 
I think a lot of the rescues do have people with good hearts but some of them are not at all knowledgeable when it comes to dogs - over the years I've had some very interesting experiences to say the least.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Wow, that is unbelievable! Growing up my parents bred collies and I remember there where a few times we use formula to raise the pups because the bitch would run out of milk. I'm surprised the vet didn't know there are formulas available. I grew up on a farm and I know they even have formulas for raising lambs etc.
> I think a lot of the rescues do have people with good hearts but some of them are not at all knowledgeable when it comes to dogs - over the years I've had some very interesting experiences to say the least.


Ponkipoodles:

I have a feeling that the vet who tried or rather bullied her to get rid of her pups did so maybe to be able to profit from selling the pups.
I have no doubt he could of gotten her a lactating bitch and therefore have a feeling he only told her to sign over the entire litter to him so that he can benefit financially from selling them.

Too bad because he could of easily told her about milk replacement formulas made with concentrated goat milk diluted with water, adding yogurt and egg yolk as well as powdered vit. C and flax oil and putting it in a baby bottle and letting her nurse the pups on a 3 hours basis. I had done this once with a litter and I know others many others who were faced with either difficult bitches / moms and ones who did not have sufficient milk and had to raise the pups on their own.. No big deal, but THAT vet seemed to make it a big deal.. It is so disconcerting when SOME vets who are unethical would mislead clients for their own financial benefit rather than find the ethical and appropriate solution for such a case and allow the pups to be raised by their breeder in her home where they were born and NOT subject the puppies who are not innoculated to be taken into a vet clinic facility which may or may not be harboring parvo and god knows what else. Shame on this vet for his actions and underhanded conduct with an otherwise UNSAVVY and naiive (sorry it is not meant in a derogatory way at all) newbie who wanted to do well by this litter.COLOR]


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I havent been on here too much lately....but I have had a lot going on. One of my poodles had to live at my shop full time because she could not live happily among my other dog....mainly the small ones. When I had exhausted all other means of placing her, I contacted Mid Atlantic Poodle Rescue. I was almost ashamed that it had gotten to this point. (Her agression toward other dogs made me too nervous and I needed help in finding a home that really wanted a POODLE, not some other breed....I wanted THEM because they would have a large pool of potential homes to place her with) I did the required paperwork via computer and the main thing they wanted was for me to sign over all rights to her WHILE I WAIT to hear from them regarding placing her. WEEKS came and went and no reply. I didnt know if I was on the list or what. I was now not her owner, I was her foster temp home till they placed her. That sucked....I still loved and cared for her...but in the meantime I was still looking on my own. I have to say that they were NO HELP and made me feel really guilty. I thought they were supposed to HELP poodles. Anyway, she is fine now in a new home where she is the only dog and she shows no more aggressive tendancies....Isnt that weird? I'm glad she's happier. I think the stress of the grooming shop and the pack of dogs upset her...she needed to bond with a human only.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Partialtopoodles:
What an nice post with a wonderful ending. I am glad you were able and on your own to find your dog the appropriate home where she would florish and be comfortable for the rest of her life.

Some dogs are not meant to live with other dogs, that does not mean that they are bad dogs, it means that they have other needs which can be met by the appropriate owner. Glad your story turned out so positive for you and your girl.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

So reading this has been pretty eye opening. I am glad I am not the only one to have been put off by some of the breed rescues but at the same time that makes me really sad. Weird b/c I logged on today to ask specific info about a particular rescue group after a conversation I had with my husband about getting help to place Owen. I mentioned contacting a particular rescue group in the hopes that they could keep their ears open so to speak for homes in our area, I wouldn't mind giving Owen to them or whatever they wanted paperwork wise and be just his foster home. We are just fostering him now so same difference to me. Anyway he was really really against that and showed me an e-mail from about this time last year. We were having such difficulties with baby and dogs and I was so overwhelmed that we did think of placing both the poodles. I posted about it here as I recall. Anyway he went a step past thinking about it and actually contacted them about possibly surrendering the girls or to see if there was some way to have them fostered for a month or so and allow us to get back on our feet. The response was really ugly, I was shocked to read it last night. Without going into to much detail it basically said we were bad owners and this is why people who might have babies shouldn't have dogs and oh poor dogs how awful it must be for them to live with us.... :0 I couldn't believe it. I am really really happy I was not the one to contact them and glad I didn't know about it until now. A response like that might have really sent me over the edge. Now I know I was suffering from severe depression and in general being overwhelmed with parenthood and a very difficult newborn. 
Rescues need more good people and should be open to help when it's offered.


----------

